# epson stylus pro 4000 problems



## mensagesdedios (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi, everyone i just got a new epson 4000 but i have some issues with it i need help....

1. when i send the job to print it says reload paper almost all the time how to i turn this off i read other similar problems but it does not tell me where to go ..

2. when it prints the film it comes ligher and darker in some areas i dont why im printing in corel and illustrator and it does the same thing 

pls pls pls help asap


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi,
I think The printer cannot detect the loaded cut sheet media, because it is wavy or curled.Flatten the cut sheet media.


----------

